# Desktop Figuren



## MajorWindbeutel (1. April 2004)

HI

ihr kennt doch bestimmt diese Figuren di e über denn Desktop wandern und blödsinn machen oder?
Ich wollte mal fragen wie man sich so eine Figur selbst machen kann.

Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## Retlaw (1. April 2004)

Selber ein Programm schreiben.
Entweder direkt auf den Desktop zeichnen, was nicht ganz so sauber ist oder die Figur in ein Fenster zeichnen und dieses über den Bildschirm bewegen.
Damit es nicht nach Rechteck aussieht kannst du die selbe Technik wie z.B. der neue MediaPlayer verwenden (beliebige Fensterform) oder von dem Teil des Bildschirmes an dem sich das Fenster befindet einen Screenshot erstellen, den Ausschnitt im Fenster zeichnen und dann deine Grafik drüber.
Dann sieht die nicht verwendete Fläche automatisch durchsichtig aus und übrig bleibt nur die Figur.

Animation der Figuren:
Wie jede andere Animation auch, ob und wieviel Intelligenz die Viecher haben und auf welche Ereignise sie reagieren bleibt dem Programmierer überlassen.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (1. April 2004)

Ich denke dann mal das ist C++ oder kann man soetwas auch anders programmieren?

Und hat jmd. evtl. eine Anleitung ich kann mir im Augnblick kein Bild machen wie ich die Form hinbekomme also diese Figur auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Retlaw (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MajorWindbeutel _
> *Ich denke dann mal das ist C++ oder kann man soetwas auch anders programmieren?
> 
> Und hat jmd. evtl. eine Anleitung ich kann mir im Augnblick kein Bild machen wie ich die Form hinbekomme also diese Figur auf dem Desktop. *


Natürlich kann man mit C++ fast alles programmieren, aber mit anderen Hochsprachen ist das auch möglich.

Für die Figur kannst du beliebige Grafiken verwenden, z.B.:
Kleine Videos die abwechselnd abgespielt werden oder
Daumenkino-Prinzip (viele Einzelbilder selber zeichnen und nacheinander darstellen).

Diese Figur zeichnest du in einem kleinen Fenster, welches dann über den Bildschirm bewegt wird.

Im Prinzip ist es ja nichts anderes als wenn du in einem ganz normalen Programm eine Animation zeigst, nur das du hier den Rest vom Fenster durchsichtig aussehen lässt.

Aber ohne Programmierkenntnissen kommt man da nicht weit, weil einfaches Zusammenklicken von Bildern und Quellcode nicht reicht.


----------



## emc991 (13. April 2007)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu diesen Desktopfiguren. Kann es sein, dass sie noch einen richtigen Namen haben? Unter "Desktop Figur" finde ich bei  nichts. Finde ich nicht so toll.

Oder kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ma solche kleinen Programme herbekommt? Selber will ich keines Programmieren. Aber irgendwo im WWW müsste es doch welche zum download gratis und legal geben? 

Bitte um schnelle Antwort.

MfG. Mario Caraggiu


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. April 2007)

emc991 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu diesen Desktopfiguren. Kann es sein, dass sie noch einen richtigen Namen haben?


Screenmates. Zu diesem Stichwort sollte Google einiges zu sagen haben.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

